# Easy-Walk Harness vs Sense-ation Harness



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I was wondering if any one is familiar with the Sense-ation no pull harness. It is virtually identical to the Premier Easy-Walk harness. It looks like quite a few people on a Boxer forum prefer the Sense-ation harness but I know several of you have used the Premier one.

I once tried the head collar on London but neither myself nor her obedience trainer could get it to fit properly. I think her muzzle is an odd size or something. I thought one of these harnesses would help me teach her to stop pulling on walks.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Lisa,
I am not familiar with the Sense-ation no pull harness.
But do have the Premier Easy Walk harnesses,
and Coco slipped right out of it. 
I will have to try it tighter on her but indoors in case she can take it off.

I can't find a head halter either that fits Paris.
I tried the Halti in size zero, but it was huge.
I have been seeking a head halter that is small enough with
a back up safety strap as I live in a busy area.


Coco is so exuberant on walks and pulls.
So I take her out on a retrackable leash,
let her run like a loon on it in the yard until she's almost tired.
Then I make it like a regular leash (lock it) and then walk her.

I would love to find a fitting head halter for Paris one day.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

For head halter I prefer the Comfort Trainer.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

jmm said:


> For head halter I prefer the Comfort Trainer.


 
I remember you had suggested that one.
Does the Comfort Trainer have a backup safety strap?

I live in an urban area, so the back up strap is a must with all the cars around.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I had thought about the Comfort Trainer, I am only hesitant to try another head harness because the Premier brand one wouldn't fit London properly for some reason. I know the head halters offer the most control, etc. Gosh, lots to think about.


----------

